# Using GPRS in laptop using in-built SIM Card Slot



## Arun the Gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys, i recently bought a Dell Inspiron 1545 and it has a SIM Card slot under the battery. Can i use it to connect to the internet using GPRS.

I have an Airtel Sim Card with GPRS activated and i use it to connect to the internet using my phone..


----------



## arjie (Jul 16, 2009)

If your Inspiron 1545 is anything like my XPS M1330, the answer to this question is no. You will require a WWAN card (the Dell 5530 card is an example) that is placed in a slot next to your WLAN card. When I asked Dell if anyone sold these in India they said that they weren't aware of anybody who did.

The Dell 5530 I mentioned isn't available in India either.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 16, 2009)

That is for 3.5g service i guess! Normal gprs wont work! I am not sure though


----------



## angie (Jul 16, 2009)

sim card slots in laptops... wow thats cool...!!! 

you can still connect your cellphone... (i think you already knew that..  )


----------



## adi007 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow never knew that now a days laptops are equipped with sim card slots


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jul 18, 2009)

angie said:


> sim card slots in laptops... wow thats cool...!!!
> 
> you can still connect your cellphone... (i think you already knew that..  )



Yeah.. i already knew.. But thanks to everybody anyways...


----------

